# parallel port and pin



## mahmoud_sbiah (21 مارس 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
سؤالي لأهل الخبره : 
منفذ الطابعة parallel port

عدد ال pin 25 
مقسمات على 
1. من 2-9 out put 
2.من10-13+ input15
المجموع 13 pin 
خلاف ال pin من 18-25 فهي com 
ما تبقى من المخارج 1-14-16-17 
هذه المخارج المتبقية جربت اوصلها على ابتوكبلر على اساس انها out put بستخدام ماك3 ما كانت تطلع اضائة على الابتوكبله وذا كانت تطلع اشارع في يا دوب كانت تبين ( طبعا بستخدام ليد ضوئي) مع العلم ان على مخرج الابتوكبلر كان مصدر التغذيه منفصل عن مخرج parallel port وكان 5 فولت 350mA ومع هيك ما كان يطلع اشاره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

*سؤال اخر عند تصميم لوحة الانترفيس في ال parallel port اكثر من pin بكون عليهم اشارة عكس , الصوره بتبين المقصد:

رابط الصوره : http://up13.up-images.com/up/viewimages/ee652ad889.jpg




هل يجب وضع انفيرتر لعكس الاشاره ام هناك طريقة اخره ...؟؟؟؟؟

*****************************************************

سؤال اخر عند ربط برنامج الماك3 مع ال parallel port اي كل pin خاصة في قسم motor output يوجد اشاره الصوره بتبين المقصد:

رابط الصورة : http://up13.up-images.com/up/viewimages/36e737b448.png






هدف السؤال : كيف اقدر اتعامل معهم الموجودين بالصوره وكيف اضبطهم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (22 مارس 2012)

الله اكبير 29 مشاهده ولا واحد منكم متبرع بكلمة طيب لعل هالكلمة تكون خير الك..... يا اخي احكي لو كلمة تفيد هون يا جماعة التشريف بدون تكليف ما تخافو....... لا حول ولا فوة الا بالله


----------



## vie.logic (22 مارس 2012)

لا علم لي حتى اجيبك الله يوفقك


----------



## ahmed es (23 مارس 2012)

29 منهم 20 لك وحدك
يا أخى اصبر العلم لا يأت بالساهل

باقى البنات هى Ground أى جهدها 0 فولت تستخدم للربط الكهربائى فقط
اما البنات المعكوسة نعم كما قلت اذا وضعت عليها 1 من جهة الكمبيوتر ستقرأ من الخارج صفر وهى مهمة فى بعض انواع الإتصالات مع الشبات وتسمى Active low


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (23 مارس 2012)

شكرا الك اخي ahmed es في المشاركة معنا 
لكن اخي انا ولله نشرت الموضوع قبل بيوم بلليل ورجعت تاني يوم المغرب ولقيت ال 29 مشاهده ولا تعليق يعني انا يا دوب من 29 مشاهده دخلت على موضوعي مره او مرتين 
على كلا الله المستعان


----------



## ahmed es (23 مارس 2012)

لا أقصد حرفيا 20 لك

انما ما أقصده انه ربما تضع موضوع ومن يدخل ليراه لا يمتلك الغجابة
فلا اعتقد انه هنا فى المنتدى من يحب ان يحجب المعلومات هذه سمة الفشلة


----------



## h_s0404 (24 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .

اخى بالنسبة لبرنامج ماش 3 يمكنك عكس الاشارة زيرو فولت او خمسة فولت من low acetvاو hi actev

تانيا عند اختبار مخارج منفذ الطابعة تئكد بانك قمت بتوصيل الارضى الخاص الشيىء الذى تختبر المنفذ من خلالة سواء ليد او فولتميتر.

ثالثا تئكد من عنوان منفذ الطابعة ولابد ان يطابق العنوان الموجود فى ماش3 او ممكن يكون المشكلة فى نسخة الويندوس واحب ان اقول لك ان ويندوس اكس بى من افضل النسخ فى التعامل مع البرمجيات.


----------

